# UK Qualified Nurse moving to California



## oatydave (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Folks

It would be slightly amazing if I could get any info on this one. I'm a qualified mental health nurse trained and working in the UK, submitted the I-130 and fingers crossed, I'll be heading to the Bay Area to be with my better half when this agonising process concludes. 

So the question is, does anyone have any info on how easy/difficult it is to secure a mental health nursing job in the States with a UK qualification? I'm aware that I'll need to pass the NCLEX exam, but I hear differing stories on how possible/impossible this is for nurses who have trained overseas. Been googling a lot and as yet, have not seen a single example of a British qualified nurse securing a job stateside, anyone have any insight on this one? 

Dave


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's not impossible, but you may wind up having to do a bit of re-training as the nursing profession in the States can be a bit different in terms of duties and responsibilities. You definitely need to look into the state regulations as well, as most licensed professions are regulated at the state level. This site may help: https://www.nationalnursesunited.org/california-nurses-association
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## oatydave (Apr 23, 2018)

Great, thanks for your insight Bev.


----------

